# Ate raw pizza dough :(



## Steph32

I ordered a pizza and ate a slice, didn't realize until after I was done that the dough was completely uncooked :sick: I thought it was just very cheesy but the mush was all dough. Anyone know if I will get sick, I'm worried about bacteria and stuff like that...?


----------



## bananaz

There's no way for anyone to predict whether or not you'll get sick, but chances are it's not a big deal. The only real concern would be about raw eggs in the dough.


----------



## lovefitness84

I would bet a lot of money that you'll be just fine :) Like bananaz mentioned, the risk is in the uncooked eggs... Not impossible but very, very unlikely.


----------



## KelseyRose05

From what I've read, if it doesn't have eggs, then you're fine. Besides the rising in you and making you super full. If it has eggs, then salmonilla is a possibility, but very unlikely.

My main concern is what kind of dummy sends out a barely cooked pizza


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, so I looked up the place, turns out they have dings from the health dept for not keeping their food at safe temps, and not cooking their food thoroughly. Now I'm worried about bacteria from that...


----------



## smileygurl85

On the bright side raw eggs are most likely not an issue cause most pizza doughs don't have egg in them. :)

Health dept issues are a little sketchy though... I guess next time you order from there just toss it into the oven at home before digging in... ;)

I don't think it'll affect your LO - although your digestive tract might not enjoy it as much.


----------



## Steph32

Needless to say, I don't think I'll be ordering from there again! In fact, I will be giving them a bad yelp review and reporting it to the health dept. I hope I don't get sick... I wouldn't be worrying so much if I wasn't pregnant, but I'm going to assume the odds are with me and everything will be okay.


----------



## _jellybean_

I think you'll be fine, but you can let your doctor know just for peace of mind. I have eaten (by accident) some things I shouldn't have. Some things have been on purpose though--like a few times I had soft ice cream from McDonalds. But I had Caesar dressing the other day, just a taste, and it had eggs in it. I worry still, but I don't even think there is any test they could run for listeria anyway. I think you'll be fine. I would call the place up and tell them what happened, maybe write a letter, etc. so it doesn't happen to anyone else:hugs:


----------



## ishvisahaani

Eating pizza is safe during pregnancy. We have to follow some precautions while eating like

Cooking the pizza at high temperature helps to kill microbes thereby preventing the risk of infection for both you and your baby.

All poultry and meat to be used to top your pizza should be cooked thoroughly and should be served steaming hot.

Pizza should be consumed while piping hot, as the microbes killed by the heat start to reform as the food starts cooling.

https://www.livestrong.com/article/315585-is-pizza-healthy-for-pregnancy/
https://www.momjunction.com/articles/safe-eat-pizza-pregnancy_0022422/


----------



## DSemcho

I love eating pizza with my dough being really soft :D


----------



## mum140381

i think they use bread mix so should be fine x


----------



## xprincessx

that's vile. I would definitely complain because that is just gross.

I have never made pizza dough with eggs though, chances are they don't, I am sure all will be fine


----------



## MindUtopia

Pizza dough is just flour, yeast and water, so it doesn't carry any risk of infection in itself if it's raw because none of those harbour bacteria particularly well when raw. So in theory, you can eat raw pizza or bread dough in pregnancy just fine. I think your only concern, since you mentioned they have had hygiene issues in the past, is just undercooked food in general. So if the cheese or veggies or meat, all of which are much more likely to carry harmful bacteria because of how they're processed and stored in commercial kitchens, were undercooked. That could be an issue. But the dough itself shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## shellideaks

This thread is over 3 years old :rofl:


----------



## xprincessx

Oh good grief, never even noticed! :rofl:


----------



## DSemcho

Lols I feel like a tard now lol


----------



## smoore

I didn't notice the thread was old as reading it either, but was really curious how someone could eat a whole piece of pizza without noticing, as she put it completely raw dough. I mean dough is... doughy until baked. You can't just pick it up like normal pizza and it would look like uncooked dough. I'm guessing it was baked, but just a little doughy? 

In any form, I'm glad things seemingly turned out well for her! :)


----------



## Dani_Ldn

Unless you have severe vomiting, cramps or bleeding, you should not be worrying! If you have contracted food poisoning it will happen within 24 hours of eating the food.

In my first pregnancy I ate fresh raw oysters & cold ham & was fine, this one I have had raw salmon sushi, brie cheese, cold ham & eggs with slightly runny yolks, no problems at all. The chances of something bad happening are so tiny, not something to worry yourself over!

Edit - Haha, just read the other posts & realised that the OP posted years ago & is now actually due another bub later in the year!!! Glad everything was ok :)


----------



## BabyCleo

omg I was all worried for her until you all mentioned this is over 3 years old lol. 

.... now all I want is a pizza and its midnight :( lol


----------

